# Order coming in tomorrow plus a deal on hoods PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

My order is coming in tomorrow morning and I'll post when everything is in and looking good. I also have hoods on sale at %40 off. I also found out that the blueberry shrimp are a type of cherry that is bred blue.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

where are you located?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Brent, 

I actually dropped in to visit yesterday and Peter said you werent in that day. o.o
Nice fish room though, I wanted to pick up some of the fire red shrimp and some assassin snails but I went at the end of the day and it was super busy. 

I'll try to make another trip!
Is there any way you could put up pics of your shrimp when they come in? I dont usually go that way and I'd love to be able to see them before I go up there. =)


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

noved said:


> where are you located?


Square One is at Hurontario and Burnhamthorpe.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Hi Brent,
> 
> I actually dropped in to visit yesterday and Peter said you werent in that day. o.o
> Nice fish room though, I wanted to pick up some of the fire red shrimp and some assassin snails but I went at the end of the day and it was super busy.
> ...


I'll bring in my camera tomorrow but won't be able to put up any pictures untill I get home.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Square One is at Hurontario and Burnhamthorpe.


Is the address 100 City Centre Drive,Mississauga, ON,L5B 2C9 ?

http://wikimapia.org/10937445/Square-One-Mall


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Is the address 100 City Centre Drive,Mississauga, ON,L5B 2C9 ?
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/10937445/Square-One-Mall


Yes, that's the formal address - PJ's is lower level near walmart


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

_Blueberry shrimp _ can be the same as chocolate shrimps. Or can be something else


----------



## Gts-ter (Jan 11, 2011)

are their any hoods or glass tops for a 60' by 18' (no center brace)?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Brent,

What is the reg price of the Hagen 5.5gal standard lid (the one that uses incandesent/CFL bulbs) price? Is there a 'Brent' price before the 40% off?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

How do the blueberry shrimp look? 

After trying to do some more research I came across this.... anyone know if this is true? Do they change back colour? 

Also how much are they? I may come down tomorrow morning, but I live in Newmarket so it's a bit of a drive. Do you have any other shrimp?

-Sam.


----------

